# Looking for low profile helmet



## Shizam (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey All,
I'm in the market for a new helmet and the problem is I have a giant head  I always need L or XL in helmets and they sit on top of my head like I'm trying to cover up some weird growth, are there any helmets that tend to have a lower profile?

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Look into the Kask Mojito. Much less mushroomy than Giro and Bell.


----------



## Ollieholic (Jul 5, 2011)

Specialized Prevail and Propero 2 are pretty low profile.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

IMO, fit is much more important than looks. That said, I am not immune to bouts of vanity. Here are my opinions on a number of helmets I have looked at recently. White seems to make helmets appear larger than darker colors. For the record, I wear size M in every helmet I've worn or tried on. 

* Giro Prolight is about as low profile as I've found. It doesn't fit my head particularly well, but better than other Giros.
* Giro Ionos and Atmos are very mushroomy on my head. They both sit lower on my forehead than I like. They don't fit well either.
* Propero II is fairly low profile, but it is rather wide and if you're concerned about looks, the "mouth" may not be for you. Sits lowest on the forehead of all the helmets
* Prevail fits similar to the Propero II but is significantly lighter.
* Lazer Helium and O2 helmets are pretty low profile as well, a little deep for my tastes.
* Bell Volt seems to fit my head rather well. I didn't find it to be mushroomy or bulbous on my noggin.

YMMV, etc.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

How about something like this? Bell Faction BMX/Skate Helmet - Adult Bike Helmets They're a little unconventional, but I've seen riders wearing them more than a few times.


----------



## Shizam (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the breakdown superjesus, I agree on safety and don't want to compromise protection, I stopped in the LBS last night and tried out the Propero and Prevail and I liked how low they sat, plus the extra siding actually made the helmet look less like it was just perched on top of my head. I would have just bought one there but I already ordered a Kask Mojito from somewhere with a 60 return policy so I may as well wait for it to arrive and see how it fits but I liked some of the other features of the Proper/Preval like the way the chin-strap fit around the ears.

@Versatile, I considered those helmets but something about their construction says to me they wouldn't absorb a high speed crash as well, there are no crumple zones, they seem like something you'd wear if you're going to hit your head a lot at low speed and you want to re-use the helmet. I'll replace my helmet if I crash


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

Love the prevail chin strap system. Hope the kask works Out for you. I know a few riders with rather large domes so I know how you feel. I do find that the Giro line looks rather silly. I find the wider specialized look a little better.


----------



## Shizam (Mar 19, 2012)

Kask arrived today, it is _awesome_. It looks awesome, it fits awesome, I've never had a helmet feel so right on my head before. I wish it had the prevail chin strap system but I think it'll work out, and you're right, the helmet I had before was Gyro and it was super mushroom dome.

Thanks all!


----------

